# The Right Way To Break In a CRD Diesel (CR) Or Any Diesel



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow quite a write up. I'm sure there's some people who will be very interested. Not a snowball's chance in **** I'm going to obsess that much over breaking in my engine but I'm sure some will. I'm just going to drive it like normal. 

I am interested though in the use of 5W-40 in place of 5w-30 though. I do believe manufacturers are running thinner than optimal oil now a days to squeeze ever last MPG out of motors. They figure the motors will still have a long life but it may be longer with the oil that provided better lubrication at a 1mpg or less loss...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Good writeup! It makes sense to me. I broke in my gasser Cruze in a similar fashion, and it gets great MPG with good power. That goes for any engine, gas or diesel.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! Very comprehensive instructions. Welcome.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks , I test drove this car and I am on the hunt to find one configured the way I wanted ,...I told the Stealership I wanted in the deal with the car ...you will like this ...3 oil filters , 2 fuel filters , 10 quarts of oil and 2 bottles of DFE.... He said well the car comes with 2 yr. 24,000 mile service , I said yes I know but you guys don't even know what oil goes in a car that you now officially sell let alone how to service it ...way to go GM your on the right path to screw this up yet again ....:blowup:mg:mg::signs065::banghead::$#angry::nicetopic:Were is that CSR that's on here , would love to have a chat with her.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Guy's there are a few oil options , MB oil will work in this motor ,no issues and VW 507.00 as well that is used in the Passat as it has a DFE as well ....0w-40 5w-40 would be the best for this motor 
Mobil 1 ESP 0w-40 or 5w-40 0w-40 will be fine as well as long its says low ash....and for DFE system approved.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm glad you mentioned Mobil 1 ESP 5W-40, I had my eye on it 

Well played at the dealership, wish I would of had that play up my sleeve before negotiations!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

From what the diesel folks are saying, finding compatible oils to DIY is a real bugger at the moment. Hopefully that changes. And hopefully the dealers will not pillage wallets when it comes to charging for dexos2 oil for the folks who have nowhere else to get it.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I did a search on the Mobil 1 website and that led me to Pep Boys. They do stock Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 which is the recommended oil for this car. Even VW 507.00 oil by definition is 5w30 oil. If it is 5w40, it isn't VW 507.00.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

So I got the dealer to $24,700 OTD and they are like well were only making $200 on the car ...Oh cry me a river ! its has the moonroof,and convenient package and mud guards 

2LT/Diesel Convenience Package

Power sliding sunroof
Pioneer[SUP]®[/SUP]
premium 9-speaker system

26,975 MSRP $24,700 OTD....What do you all think .


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Correct very good see I knew people would find it !But you can use 0w-40 ,5w-40 or 5w-30 as long its low ash and can be use in the 507.00 spec remember if it's ok for DFE and has that weight ,you in great shape...Red line ,pintoson ,and elf, humm amazon has a few as well to order...so the oil is around I see the Mobil and Castrol easiest to find , Heck call Mercedes Benz and see what oil cost , I was very surprised they had it for $7.99 and its DFE for the Diesel Benz....and its the right oil so look around ,what ever you do as stated DONT change the oil before 10,000 miles !!!! what ever you do DONT do it ! I ran my TDI ALH motor 25,000 with no issues on Mobil 1 5w-40 Diesel oil and the labs always came back from Blackstone labs as just dandy !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

We are on the 2nd generation of diesel engines in the Cruze in Australia and after 4 years the dealer I use seems quite competent and I am happy with their service so far. We don't have Urea and a full size spare is a no cost option. The engine I have is the improved duel cam version. No issues in 13 months of ownership.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree with driving it hard during break in. I did that and now at 15K miles use no oil whatsoever and have great power and economy. I also agree with longer oil change intervals, but I don't think Chevy would honor warranty work if you can't prove 7500 mile oil changes. What do you think?


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Changing every 7500 miles for 4 oil changes isn't too bad to keep the warranty. Then I would go up to 10k or so.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Changing every 7500 miles for 4 oil changes isn't too bad to keep the warranty. Then I would go up to 10k or so.


 Yeah but what if something happens at 99K miles? I wonder what exactly the technicalities are. I know they would have to prove that oil changes were the reason, but I think it would be on the owner to prove it wasn't.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> Correct very good see I knew people would find it !But you can use 0w-40 ,5w-40 or 5w-30 as long its low ash and can be use in the 507.00 spec remember if it's ok for DFE and has that weight ,you in great shape...Red line ,pintoson ,and elf, humm amazon has a few as well to order...so the oil is around I see the Mobil and Castrol easiest to find , Heck call Mercedes Benz and see what oil cost , I was very surprised they had it for $7.99 and its DFE for the Diesel Benz....and its the right oil so look around ,what ever you do as stated DONT change the oil before 10,000 miles !!!! what ever you do DONT do it ! I ran my TDI ALH motor 25,000 with no issues on Mobil 1 5w-40 Diesel oil and the labs always came back from Blackstone labs as just dandy !


The diesel oil change in Australia is 15,000km or 9 months whichever comes first. That is just over 9,300 miles.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Also keep in mind that it isn't a hard 7500 miles for the oil change. It is when the oil change monitor tells you to change the oil. This will all depend on mileage, driving style, and city/highway. Technically the rest of the maintenance should be done at 7500 mile intervals.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Also keep in mind that it isn't a hard 7500 miles for the oil change. It is when the oil change monitor tells you to change the oil. This will all depend on mileage, driving style, and city/highway. Technically the rest of the maintenance should be done at 7500 mile intervals.


Mine is hard coded to 7500 miles. I drive the vast majority long highway trips and it is always right on the money for 7500 miles. Unless 7500 is the max. I had an older E class Benz with the oil life monitor and under similar driving habits, it approached a 20K interval.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not saying you're wrong OP'er but I have a hard time believing without scientific evidence that one changing their original oil at 7,500mi or 10,000mi is going to affect the long term longevity of their motor in a negative way what so ever. Or that it's even worth stressing the point or losing sleep over... Again I'm not saying you're wrong or that I know more, I'm just saying I personally don't believe a word of it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Mine is hard coded to 7500 miles. I drive the vast majority long highway trips and it is always right on the money for 7500 miles. Unless 7500 is the max. I had an older E class Benz with the oil life monitor and under similar driving habits, it approached a 20K interval.


I've done a decent bit of city driving on my first 700 miles and my oil life meter is going down at a rating faster then 7,500mi so I'm wondering if it's not exactly wired for 7,500mi exactly but that it's the max it will let you go regardless of driving habits like you pointed out.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I work with huge V16 electric generators which are powered by diesel engines like Cummins, Detroit Diesel and Hewitt and they have to work at steady rpm from the first start-up and talked with the mechanics that work on them. So I'm wondering, keeping these engines at steady rpm can make them last for 40 years without any trouble.ImO it's the same thing for any diesel engine...


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Dont mean to sound like a prick ...Don't change the oil before 10,000 miles ...On a Diesel , earlier Oil Changes IS [email protected]@@!!!! But What do I know , Oh lets see , I went to School in Germany to learn How to work on auto Diesels from BMW, MB,VW ,,,,,So yea I know ! any questions???? I have posted information on here on the break in and the oil needs to stay in for at least 10,000 miles!!! keep tires at 36 PSI and just drive the car ....


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Poland is the dumping grounds for chip tuning ......and yes a tune is available for this car , you can send off your ECM or have a port flash done with a live tuner . I still tune cars on the side and yes I know the right way and the wrong way to do this .... now you want a evil car ...have a look at BMW 335D ,I tick off corvettes with this car and its my sleeper .....I have removed all the ahem crap off the car and have a true German tune on it... no DFE bs , Meth injection and a evil tune on it ... I went to BMW to collect this car and it was the best road trip I took.....and brought back all the toys to make this the right diesel its met to be, local Stealership is like how the heck did you get the car to pass emissions ???? ....I just smile and say ...never tell ya lol ..


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> D0nt mean to sound like a prick ...Don't change the oil before 10,000 miles ...On a Diesel , earlier Oil Changes IS [email protected]@@!!!! But What do I know , Oh lets see , I went to School in Germany to learn How to work on auto Diesels from BMW, MB,VW ,,,,,So yea I know ! any questions???? I have posted information on here on the break in and the oil needs to stay in for at least 10,000 miles!!! keep tires at 36 PSI and just drive the car ....



Evidence, facts, information, proof. Not just telling me you went to Germany and know A,B,C and that I should blindly listen to some person on an internet message board over all of my personal experience with motors and vehicle service recommendations. I want links, research and proof that tells me it's sooooo important. 

I guess this is why engine break in, next to arguing about oil is the most controversial engine topic there is.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> FYI a tune is out for this car already and the Piezo injectors are the best injectors you can get, this car can make 300 hp and 380 fptq with just a tune ...not to mention an EGR delete and DFE delete .....in other words remove all the crap that really is not needed and you would see a huge jump in MPG! ....or a stealth tune that the Stealership will not see with any scan tool ...I have done it and yes it can be done...I tell people ,put a tune on it and just leave the car alone , after a tune, you will really love this car ..going from 17 to 26 lbs of boost and advance timing and no egr very fast and wayyyyyy better MPG... and no it will not blow your car up , only if and I see this as well if you OVER tune it ,yes you can make this car make over 460 FPTQ oh yes you can , the tranny will not hold up long if you over tune it , do a safe tune and yea baby ....my 1.9 ALH TDI it was a 2003, I would eat Mustang GT all day for breakfast , the looks on them when Oh you got your butt kick by a Diesel Bug ...awwwwww LOL


I like where you're headin' with this! Will have my ears peeled with more information. I'm more interested in finding a work around for the DEF/emissions system more then anything. Like you mentioned, it's a good engine and the only thing I see hurting my wallet down the road is the **** emissions crap.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes you can defeat the emission system ,you will VOID the warranty . I will not post nor tell any one to do so or how to do so , don't ask .


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah I assumed that, but it would be a nice mod when the warranty is up because that's when you're likely to have issues anyways.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Here are some tech details on it:

iron cylinder block and a forged steel crankshaft
aluminum cylinder head and aluminum intake manifold 
engine weighs 408 lbs
Dual overhead camshafts with four valves per cylinder and maintenance-free hydraulic lifters with low-friction roller-finger followers
aluminum pistons with reinforced top ring and integral combustion bowl design
Variable-swirl intake manifold design
Common-rail fuel system with Piezo fuel injectors 
Variable-displacement oil pump helps save fuel by optimizing the oil pressure, which reduces friction
Ceramic glow plugs
B20 bio-diesel compatibility

Transmission is a AF40 made in Japan by Aisin.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The cruze TD is a joint venture between GM Europe (Opel) and Fiat. i read this in Car and Driver. This engine has been in use for about 15 years already as Opel (mainland) and Vauxhall (UK).

here is techie description of the AF-40 six speed transmission (obviously plucked from the REgal drive train, also built by Opel in Germany):

2011 AISIN-WARNER AF40-6 SIX-SPEED FWD/AWD AUTOMATIC (MDK)

Vehicle Applications
Buick Regal CXL Turbo 

Product Highlights
High ratio spread of 6.05:1 for optimal fuel economy and smoothness
Neutral idle feature enhances fuel economy
Selective Sport Mode
Manual Shift Control
Maximum engine torque capacity of 295 lb.-ft. (400 Nm) 
Maximum gearbox torque capacity TBD 

Overview
The Aisin-Warner AF40-6 is a compact, lightweight, electronically controlled six-speed automatic transaxle for front-wheel-drive and all-wheel-drive applications. It is used in the front-drive Buick Regal CXL Turbo (MDK) and the Cadillac SRX equipped with the 2.8L V-6 VVT turbo (MXE). A high ratio spread of 6.05:1 helps deliver optimal fuel economy, while also supporting smooth, quiet highway performance. 

The MXE version has a higher torque capacity of 332 lb.-ft. (450 Nm) vs. the MDK’s 295 lb.-ft. (400 Nm). 

A unique combination of a conventional five-pinion planetary gear set and a compound Ravignaux gearset – known as a Le Pelletier arrangement – makes the AF40-6 very lightweight and compact. Shifts are managed by a sophisticated transmission control module (TCM) that oversees clutch-to-clutch actuation, while gear changes are accomplished by one clutch engaging the instant the clutch from the previous gear disengages. 

The TCM is located inside the transmission housing, which reduces complexity and provides a consistent environment that promotes greater durability. It also enables special features including driver-selectable manual-shift mode and sport mode. The manual-shift mode allows the driver to control gear shifts, while the sport mode alters the shifting pattern to deliver a more performance-oriented driving experience.

Additional details of the AF40-6 include:
Lightweight die-cast aluminum housing
Neutral idle feature, which helps reduce internal temperature and enhances fuel economy
High-pressure clutch hydraulic control system delivers smoother, more immediate gear shift feel
“Filled for life” low-friction oil

The AF40-6 uses a six-element, dual-stage torque converter with a lock-up clutch that helps optimize fuel economy.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

As you can see the transmission is REALLY GOOD! again I got alot of FLACK on the VW TDI club and I could care less at this point , the TDI Cruze is really set up Very,very Ahem VERY well ! I am very Shocked if I may say so in a great way , It's about time some one bring a Diesel that is what we want ....Head ake Free! Now lets hope the Stealerships won't be a flop in Customer support .


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> As you can see the transmission is REALLY GOOD! again I got alot of FLACK on the VW TDI club and I could care less at this point , the TDI Cruze is really set up Very,very Ahem VERY well ! I am very Shocked if I may say so in a great way , It's about time some one bring a Diesel that is what we want ....Head ake Free! Now lets hope the Stealerships won't be a flop in Customer support .


I've seen quite a few of your posts over at TDI club lol. It can be a rough crowd sometimes. You can pick out the people interested in diesel technology from the VW band-wagoners pretty quick. A good comparison are people interested in technology vs staunch MAC/PC people. 

I'm not a Chevy guy, if VW makes a nicer diesel the next time I'm in the market, I'll buy theirs. I looked at the TDI Jetta. While I would of preferred the extra room in the back seat it had, the Cruze really just seemed to be a much better product. I love the older Jetta styling when they were smaller, the new cruze's body style is very similar to those older jettas in my opinion.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

What to Expect - The 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel - The Xtreme Revolution


Here is a great review on the car ...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> The "Break-in oil", YES VW/Chevy does use a specially formulated "Break-In" oil formulated under an internal "TL" specification and produced by Fuchs. The oil is a group IV synthetic 5w30 formulated to comply with the LowSAPS VW507.00 requirements as well as the TL specifications for break-in. The oil is intended to allow a controlled rate of wear while protecting the engine and allowing the internal parts to seat properly during the engines first 10,000 road miles.
> 
> 
> DO NOT CHANGE THE ENGINE OIL UNTIL 10,000 MILES!
> ...





GotDiesel? said:


> ...what ever you do as stated DONT change the oil before 10,000 miles !!!! what ever you do DONT do it !





GotDiesel? said:


> Dont mean to sound like a prick ...Don't change the oil before 10,000 miles ...On a Diesel , earlier Oil Changes IS [email protected]@@!!!! But What do I know , Oh lets see , I went to School in Germany to learn How to work on auto Diesels from BMW, MB,VW ,,,,,So yea I know ! any questions???? I have posted information on here on the break in and the oil needs to stay in for at least 10,000 miles!!!



Manny has now offered the following clarification in another thread. 



GotDiesel? said:


> I have not been able to confirm if this Break in oil from factory is like what VW does and yes even I have called Germany and I still get different answers as I my self want to know . If and when I find it , I will share it with every one.





Tomko said:


> So given the above, can you clarify whether your oft repeated recommendation, that diesel owners keep the factory fill oil in their crankcases for 10,000 miles, still stands?





GotDiesel? said:


> At this point since I can't get a straight answer ,Me I am going to change the oil sooner then later , just to be on the safe side.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the 10K oil change could void the warranty if it's past what the DIC says.


----------

